# Pond snail question



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

How long does it take pond snails to hatch and show up?
About a week after I added two plants from ThatFishPlace I found a pond snail and took it out of tank. Then for a couple weeks I didn't find any snails and thought that things were ok. Now for the last two weeks I've been finding one or two snails every other day. I'm picking them out of tank as soon as I see them.
I was thinking about getting a few Nerite snails but now I'm so sick of snails I don't if I want them now.
How do I deal with this pond snail issue?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Assasin snails!They will eat most snails and then live off leftovers from your fish if no snails are avaible"for dinner".


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

CB, You are quick. I was just reading about dealing with the pond snails. I didn't think that an Assassin could survive on just a few snails.
Thanks,Smokey


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The assasins do eat "fish food" and may even choose it if easier.Copper or rid a snail(probly copper) will kill them.Many loaches love snails and have no trouble getting through their shells to enjoy a little live snack!


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Bandit, I have a few Otos and don't want loaches. I read that shrimp tablets are good for assasins. Maybe instead of Nerites I'll just get an Assassin or two. I'll be just a few miles from ThatFishPlace looking to buy kayaks on Friday. I don't want the tank to get over run by Assassins either. 
Repeat after me "copper is for roofs..."


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Bandits has suggested an excellent solution. The other thing you can do besides a loach is a freshwater puffer. The amazon puffer is one of the true freshwater puffers. I had a couple for a while and I purposely over ran one of my tanks with snails to give them as treats. The last thing to do is to be very very diligent with feeding. Watch them eat. Put small amounts of food in. If you have a snail problem its because you have lots of excess food in your tank. Less food = less snails. And I wouldn't shy away from nerites. They are done of the nicest looking snails and do a great job cleaning. And are A sexual so they need a partner plus near marine conditions to reproduce.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

yekoms said:


> Bandit,
> Repeat after me "copper is for roofs..."


I've probly already shared too much,but I like the way you think!
I love ,own,manufacture and install copper roofs!
Now repeat after me"LIFETIME!"


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

If I have hydra on the disks, I always put about a 10 pond snails (spike-horn), so they eat the polyps. One must watch it when the Hydra is gone, they must all get out again. Otherwise, they go to the plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some say that pond snails will go away if you stop feeding as much, but don't believe it. One of the last tanks I started had snails in it from some plants I put in there and there was nothing in there to feed for close to 6 months. The snail population just continued to grow on an empty tank.


----------

